
When will Google be back to China? - github-cat
http://www.pulltech.net/article/1488468098-When-will-Google-be-back-to-China
======
worldwar
I have installed vpn on both my PC and phone, even through google were back to
China, I would still visit google.com, not google.cn. So fuck off.

